# Swimming 17 week old



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Any downsides to my Ruby swimming in the river at 17 weeks ( other than strength of current). Her mum never swam but she s showed interest from first encounter and today we found a quieter pool and she was off!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

No downside. Let her swim!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Enjoy! 
I had Kafka swim as a young pup too and I loved it because it would get her tired (tired pup = sweet pup) without having to worry about her joints. (I didn't want to run with her until she was old enough)


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Five minute swim equal to five mile walk  

Big benefit, low to no impact on young joints 

That's why they have webbed paws!!!!!

Let her swim  

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The only downside is she'll love it so much you won't be able to keep her out!


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Agree with Einspänner, only downside is you cant get them out of the water!

And as it is still cold (ish) where I live, she knows I wont be coming in to get her either, so always takes a battle of the wills to leave the beach!

Water Dog in Action : http://rigbyjane.tumblr.com/day/2013/10/04/


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

WireyV,


Everytime I see a pic of Rigby I think she has such a fantastic coat. Thought it was time I told you! How old is she now?


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Einspänner, have to say that i am jealous of Scout's coat too! 

She is just over 1, hoping she might get hairier still, but maybe not? she is shedding like crazy at the moment (coming into summer)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've heard it can take up to 4 years for the wire to come in. Hand-stripping her coat might encourage more to grow in, but I wouldn't want to lose that lovely red color. I originally wanted a shorter haired one, but now that I have Scout I love her look. That said if we didn't already have flood insurance we'd probably need it after all the water that beard of her's drips.


----------

